# Any Letterboxd Users?



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Really loving this site lately, it lets me keep track of what I've watched.

Link to my profile

If any of y'all have profiles, send 'em over, I'd love to follow you.

Hope I'm not going against the forum rules of advertising another site? Has nothing to do with classical music anyways, so it should be fine.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

This is mine. I haven't done much with my account aside from just logging ratings. I might start posting reviews in the future when I have more time.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Trout said:


> This is mine. I haven't done much with my account aside from just logging ratings. I might start posting reviews in the future when I have more time.


Cool I started following you


----------

